# Raffle items for frag meet July 28th,2013



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

$5 Will buy you 5 raffle tickets, $10 will buy you 15 raffle tickets. You could win one of those chalices that have a retail price to them well over $600 for as little as $5.

This Chalice will be raffled off by chalice king (our headliner) at his table for people who spend more than 25$ on his corals.








[/URL]

This chalice was given to us by chalice king to raffle off:







[/URL]

This Frogspawn is from www.Fragmeet.com:








[/URL]

This Fruit Loops frag is from www.Fragmeet.com:








[/URL]

SeaUmarine 4x 25% off gift certificates:







[/URL]

Sponsor Fragmeet.com Instant ocean pellets:



Sponsor Fragmeet.com ATM chemicals:








[/URL]

Sponsor Fragmeet.com Nice mushroom rock:








[/URL]


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

Updated raffle items


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Just checked the vendor list and found that MAST is there. Do they have a table there for the members to bring frags to sell?


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

$2500+ worth of raffle items so far. 

Including a 
$600 27" RAZOR LED 
$350 Dosing pump
$600 Chalice
$400 Chalice

and many more. 

Check the website for updated pictures of the raffle items and a few venue pictures. As well as pictures of how to find the venue


----------



## Zvonmonet (Dec 4, 2012)

MAST will be setting up a table, but they won't be selling corals.
If you like i can set up a small space for you to sell some. very limited spaces available. Let me know

Updated floor plan will be updated later on today


----------

